# How many chickens will a freezer hold?



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I am planning to raise 25 meat birds and don't know what size freezer to get. Unlike everyone else in the world, my family doesn't own a second freezer -yet. So what size freezers do you all have and how many processed whole chicken would you say can fit in it?

Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

It depends on whether you are keeping them whole or cut up. Our freezers are about 4'h x 3'w x 5'l. It will hold a lot more than 25 meat birds kept whole.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Cindy, what is your cubic ft on those freezers? And yeah, whole chickens. Thanks.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I would think one chicken per cubic foot would be a pretty safe bet.


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

We have a 7.5 cu ft freezer and it holds 30 whole chickens, 6 - 8 lbs with plenty of room to spare. (for a turkey, 5 loaves of bread, a pork roast, and more). Our 5 cu foot would have held all 30, but not as much extra room


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Nancy- thank you so much! That really helps!


----------

